
Do facts exist? A philosophical perspective - mathsandphysics
https://medium.com/@achetibi/do-facts-really-exist-a-philosophical-perspective-7ba7a5701606
======
Paul_Diraq
This article is very simplistic.

The question "What can we know?" is one of the central questions of
philosophy. (see metaphysics.) Answers go back to Platos cave allegory (and
even further) to discuss it without mentioning some great philosophers like
Plato, Descartes and Kant (at least) is criminally neglegient. Similar goes
for the question "What do we mean when we say words?". While to my
understanding it has only become important in the 20th century, Nietzsche was
neither the last nor the most famous. Not mentioning Wittgenstein or Derrida
is similarly neglegient.

The whole blue-green color blindness experiment is very ill concieved: Assume
you send a '1' (ascii character in some network endianness) to two computers
one with big endian encoding, one with little endian encoding. Both correctly
parse the character into an unsigned char. One into '10000000' and one into
'00000001'. Does now one computer see the '1' as '128' if so which one? And
what would the activation pattern of neurons which represent 1 mean to that
computer? Perception means to translate an external simulus into an internal
representation. Of course the internal representation might be different for
different systems. So the only way we can compare those impressions is via the
stimuli that they reference and the position we use to reason about them.

Consider two mathematical notations which are identical except they have
exchanged the meaning of '0' and '1'.

One system would give as some of the axioms:

x * 0=0

x * 1=x

x+0 = x

The other would give :

x * 1 = 1

x * 0 = x

x+1 = x

because the axioms correspond we could show that the notations equivalent.
Even if their representations of the neutral elements are vastly different.

Interesting there might be a way to use something similar for colors: It is
known that colors influence the mood(red makes you agitated, blue calms
down...). If this is inborn to humans and not learned, one could actually
compare perceptions of colors. If you blue agitate you but calms me down and
red calms you down but agitates me. It would not be wrong to say you percieve
colors differntly. (Of course it would be equivalent to say "we percieve them
the same way, but you react differntly to them").

